# Finally got my G7059



## Baithog (Jan 14, 2015)

*Finally got my G0759*

My wife got a newer car last October. We traded in my Jeep because it was worth twice as much as her exploder. Part of the deal was that I got a bigger mill. So mid November I ordered a G0759. Of course they didn't have one, but the boat was supposed to get here in mid December. In December I got the dreaded delay email. It was moved out to the first week of January. I added up the alternatives and decided I could wait a few weeks for the several hundred dollars it would have cost the put together an equivalent package. Well, the boat came in on schedule and 5 days later UPS delivered the mill. I must say that I am pleased with the service from UPS. The driver helped me haul it up my horridly steep driveway. I got the same driver today that helped me get my #400 lathe up the driveway last summer. No forklift holes 







And, Ta Da -- its ready for a cleanup



That's my CNC X2 on the left with a Delta drill press behind it. The G0602 lathe is in the back, and the newest child on the right.

It trammed pretty good for bouncing across the Pacific.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 14, 2015)

sweet! Congrats on the new mill, should be quite a step up from the X2 I guess? Looks like you're well on your way to an awesome well tooled shop


----------



## coolidge (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## leroy (Jan 14, 2015)

Well lucky you !!   Keep the photos coming and a review !!  Good luck !!


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats man, you will injoy it. I shure have my G0704.  And when you cnc it you can give me a good deal on the dro:roflmao:


----------



## brav65 (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats!  Lots of pictures is good. I have a PM-25MV and love it.


----------



## RVJimD (Jan 14, 2015)

I want one!  Seriously!

i missed it if you indicated, how long was the wait from the day you ordered until they notified you that it shipped? (Never mind, I see you ordered it mid November).  Ugh...  I was ready to order on the first of the year, but since they didn't have any in stock and offered no discount I decided I could wait.  I think I got spoiled when I bought my G0752, they told me something like six weeks and it was only about two!

Can't wait to see some pics of the first project!

jim


----------



## Baithog (Jan 17, 2015)

So I did my first project, but was too busy problem solving to take pictures. The T-nuts in the 1/2" clamp set wouldn't fit. The problem was that one side of the nut was milled in 2 passes with a step part way down. I milled the offending metal away and all is now well in clamp land.

The machine is way quiet. I did the T-nut fix at midnight and my wife on the other side of the garage door didn't hear me do it. I'm always nervous about late night fun with the old X2 for fear the neighbor will come knocking.

The DRO is just like the ones on the Bridgeport where I used to work... well at least as far as my minimal skills could tell. It came all assembled and ready to go. I'm glad I waited, rather than buying a universal kit and mounting it on a 704 myself. 

The only thing kudgy about it that I have run into is the method of locking the spindle for tool changes. The after market lock should have been part of the machine. I will have to fabricate one after my next metal order. And I kinda miss whacking the draw bar to release the collet.


----------



## wankle (Jan 25, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> sweet! Congrats on the new mill, should be quite a step up from the X2 I guess? Looks like you're well on your way to an awesome well tooled shop



sorry guys I'm a newbie. Why is it a step-up from the x2? Is it because of the DRO ?
I was thinking of buying the X2 . now not to sure. 
thanks


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 26, 2015)

wankle said:


> sorry guys I'm a newbie. Why is it a step-up from the x2? Is it because of the DRO ?
> I was thinking of buying the X2 . now not to sure.
> thanks



bigger, heavier = larger work envelope, can take heavier cuts/ work with harder materials. Also uses the common R8 taper so tooling is both more common and easily transferred to a larger machine if/ when its upgraded. Those are the main reasons why I'd consider one over the X2, although the X2 can do perfectly good work within its limits.

DRO = bonus


----------



## Baithog (Jan 26, 2015)

Since I have both, here’s just a few of the upgrades:


X20759X travel7 5/16”18 7/8”Y travel4”6 7/8”Z travel7 ½”13”Table Size3 5/8” X 15 ¼”7 1/16” X 26 5/8”Weight115 lb265 lb
 
The X2 is a functional tool for light duty small parts. It will cut steel, but it doesn’t like it. The Seig X2 machines have a horrible reputation for fitment, especially the HF ones. One of my projects later this year will be to put the X2 base and saddle on the 759 and re-mill the Y axis dovetails. 

IMHO the X2 mill and the 7X lathes are parts kits. They are better than nothing, and I have made precision parts on it over the 5+ years that I have had it. As it stands, mine is a 10X3 rather than a 7X4 because I can’t use the whole dovetail. But even if I could, the drill chuck to table distance is so tight that I have resorted to shortening drills to get them into the chuck.

So, the 0759 is bigger, stronger, and more capable than an X2, if you can afford it. If you do go with the X2, then pay the extra $100 or so and get one from an outfit like Grizzly that demands better performance from their suppliers.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Mar 21, 2015)

Congratulations on your G0759 -
Would really be interested in seeing some photos of the DROs install for these.
Would like to see how Grizz is doing it.   If you can.

Thanks!


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 21, 2015)

G0704 makes the X2 look like a crudely made toy.


----------



## Baithog (Mar 25, 2015)

It took a while to get the project off the table and cleaned up enough so you could see anything.


----------

